# Early period on Clomid?



## lucyluce (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi
Hope someone can help me as i am confused. I thought I was due on on daY 31  which is this Friday however I have just started now on day 27. It was my first cycle of clomid this time and I wasnt expecting to get pregnant on the first cycle but I didnt realise that my cycle could shorten etc... as I am now unsure about when i will ovulate etc... now . 

Can any one help clear all this up? 

Thanks 
Luv Lucy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Clomid can lengthen and shorten your cycles...and it doesn't always regulate your cycles either.  Did you have a progesterone blood test this month, if so, what cycle day ?

If your cycle was 27 days then that's still ok.  How are you calculating day 1 ?  Day 1 should be the first day of full flow red bleed, ignoring any spotting or bleeding (and if full red bleed starts after 3pm then you count following day as day 1).

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is always 14 days long...it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

Good luck this month 
Natasha


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

hi as minxy says clomid can shorten your cycle, it always made mine 26 days, sending you


----------



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi

I had cycles that were 35 days whilst on metformin before ttc.  Then they took me off metformin and my cycles varied between 46-49 days.

On my first cycle of clomid my cycle went to 28 days and on my second it was 29 days and have yet to have af on third cycle.

Although I have not got pregnant yet on the 50mg I feel that something is going right to shorten the cycle to a regular one.

Good Luck,

JO98


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi lucy...

Minxy has already given you the luteal low down... I just wanted to add that if you BMS cd10 to cd20 either every night or every other night (if male fertility issues) then you should hopefully cover all basis for ov'ing.

Some girls chart their temp to help predict ov, some use opk .. and checking you cm will also help...

Not sure what your history is but hope this helps 

T xx


----------

